# We are melting in Orlando.  Seriously, it's hot and humid and this Colorado family cannot take it...



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2022)

But the five-year-old and the four-month-old twins seem to be fine.  The rest of us are constantly complaining.  

Going into a place with AC is heaven, outside it's the opposite of heaven.  And it's not even as hot as summer.  

The crowds are crazy, too.  

On a positive note, the rides are a lot of fun.  Love the new Ratatouille ride and have been on that thing at least 12 times since it opened.  Twice this trip.


----------



## marmite (May 6, 2022)

I'm glad you've had some fun on the rides @rickandcindy23 !   So when do you think the best times to go to Orlando are with lower crowds and tolerable weather? I was thinking of trying to plan something next year for my daughters and I don't want to melt either.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2022)

Yeah, it was in the 90s when we were out yesterday. Weather somehow thought humidity was 35%, not sure why it thought that. It is humid. Crowds are not slowing down in what was traditionally a slower month in Orlando.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2022)

marmite said:


> I'm glad you've had some fun on the rides @rickandcindy23 !   So when do you think the best times to go to Orlando are with lower crowds and tolerable weather? I was thinking of trying to plan something next year for my daughters and I don't want to melt either.


The best times are December and January for low crowds and reasonable weather.  We usually go then.  

We went last year at this time and lived through it, so we will be okay this year as well, but geez, it's hot!  It was so hot that I have been dehydrated twice to the point that I was extremely nauseous and had a horrible headache and had to go sit in some shade and drink two 16 ounce bottles of water.  I felt better after about 15 minutes.  

We rarely do the Kali River Rapids ride, but it was so refreshing to get dunked in water, head to toe, that I nearly went again, but it was time to eat.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, it was in the 90s when we were out yesterday. Weather somehow thought humidity was 35%, not sure why it thought that. It is humid. Crowds are not slowing down in what was traditionally a slower month in Orlando.


If you see an old lady sweating bullets, it is probably me.  

We used to go early May and early October.  Both times are too hot for us.  Don't know if the weather is different (could be) or if we are less able to handle heat in our older ages.


----------



## b2bailey (May 6, 2022)

Over the past 15 years, I've attempted to live full time in Naples, FL: Atlanta, GA and Palm Springs, CA. I've given up on those climates. When you are born and raised in San Jose, CA -- they don't tell you that you're now spoiled for living most anywhere else.


----------



## TravelTime (May 6, 2022)

I took my daughters to Disney and Universal last June and it was horrible. Orlando is inland and way too hot. I can handle hot weather. I am from Miami. But with global warming, it is getting hotter everywhere. My daughters only wanted to be in the pool. I was so disappointed because I thought this would be a dream trip for them but they could take it or leave it. We went to Disneyland in December and they did not like it either so it was not just the weather. 

We just got back from Hawaii and they loved it on day 1 and said they never wanted to leave. So go figure! Kids are always a surprise. We are going to USVI in a few weeks. I actually love Florida and the Caribbean in June as long as I am on the water. The ocean in Hawaii is too cold for me. I wore a shortie to go in the ocean.  The girls loved Hawaii but they also thought the ocean was too cold. So I bought them shorties too for USVI but I doubt they will need it. When we go to Maui next April, for sure we will use our shorties. Even the ocean in Florida and the Caribbean is too cold for me from Nov-May. I like the ocean to be 80+ which means I need to suffer with the heat and humidity when I am not in the pool or ocean.


----------



## noreenkate (May 6, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you see an old lady sweating bullets, it is probably me.
> 
> We used to go early May and early October.  Both times are too hot for us.  Don't know if the weather is different (could be) or if we are less able to handle heat in our older ages.



Thank you for this - I am not completely out of my mind.

We are October regulars food &wine, not so scary and HHN and the last few years OMG to hot…


----------



## Davidr (May 6, 2022)

We used to pull the kids from school and go right after Thanksgiving.  The weather is good, sweatshirt cool in the morning and and warm enough to swim in a heated pool in the afternoon.  Disney sets up the Christmas decorations that week.  They run Mickey's Very Merry which was great.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2022)

I was mentioning to my wife as we were at Hollywood Studios last night about our Annual Passes. We just renews last month and we actually dropped down from the old Silver pass to Pixie Dust (now Pirate) blocked out certain times of the year and summer was one of those times. Pixie Dust blocks out only a few key holidays and all weekends. Pixie Dust doesn't block out summer. With the old Silver we were forced to not have to go during the summer, now we can. I said it wasn't good that we now had access to summer dates at Disney because it is always so hot and miserable. We would be tempted to end up going since our passes are now good in the summer. Of course, we usually always go after 4pm, ride a few rides watch a couple shows then leave after a few hours. The great benefit of having APs and being able to visit multiple times a year. The stress of park from rope drop to close is simply not there.


----------



## aamarquez8 (May 6, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> We are October regulars food &wine, not so scary and HHN and the last few years OMG to hot…


So far we have been to WDW in Dec/Jan & Mar. Will be going in Oct.  if you have been, how does it compare to Hawaii's high humidity season?


----------



## noreenkate (May 6, 2022)

I have only been to Kapoli Hawaii in January- it was really windy


----------



## AnnaS (May 7, 2022)

As empty nesters, we started traveling to Orlando May and October - now it seems to be more March & Oct./Nov.

Glad you are having fun!!.  Take lot's of breaks in the shade, sunscreen and drink plenty of water!!! Enjoy!


----------



## mdurette (May 7, 2022)

We have always been November to April WDW visitors.    I recall one day in April years ago that I couldn't stand it anymore and actually went into the little splash and play area for kids in what used to be Toontown.     Last year, due to a hurricane and Covid concerns I had to restructure our vacation a couple days before we were supposed to leave and ended up in WDW the last week of August. I prepared to be insanely miserable.   BUT, I wasn't at all.   I think we just lucky and caught a lower than normal humidity week, we only experienced the afternoon thunderstorms once.  

Things that helped.   Light colored, light weight, quick dry clothing.   Cooling scarfs - I purchased them from the dollar store before we left.   a small strip of material that held water, but didn't drip and just wore it around my neck.   These were awesome and I would highly recommend!    Disney does sell their own version, it is much bigger than the ones I have and of course cost more than a $1.  When it did get too hot, there was always a place to duck into with AC.  

Hopefully the weather will break for you!  If not, play in the splash pads!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (May 7, 2022)

We much prefer November through March but “had to” take advantage of RCI trades into SSR last June and this one. We sleep in, have leisurely breakfast and lunch in the villa, read and relax, maybe go to the pool, and book an early dinner around 5, so we’re not out in the parks until late afternoon/early evening and then stay late. And of course we just ride our favorites and the newest, don’t make any attempt to do it all. For next month’s visit my goal is to buy a Lightning Lane for the new Guardians of the Galaxy roller coaster and for my current favorite Flight of Passage. We’ll take advantage of the Deluxe Extra Evening Hours, and we managed to snag registrations for DVC Moonlight Magic at DHS. Anything else is lagniappe.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> We much prefer November through March but “had to” take advantage of RCI trades into SSR last June and this one. We sleep in, have leisurely breakfast and lunch in the villa, read and relax, maybe go to the pool, and book an early dinner around 5, so we’re not out in the parks until late afternoon/early evening and then stay late. And of course we just ride our favorites and the newest, don’t make any attempt to do it all. For next month’s visit my goal is to buy a Lightning Lane for the new Guardians of the Galaxy roller coaster and for my current favorite Flight of Passage. We’ll take advantage of the Deluxe Extra Evening Hours, and we managed to snag registrations for DVC Moonlight Magic at DHS. Anything else is lagniappe.


That sounds good to me.  Early hours works if we leave by 11 AM.  

The babies are 4 months old and late-night doesn't work for them quite yet.  She is trying to get them down by 9 PM.  Elizabeth would be fine going until late.  She is an energetic five-year-old.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (May 7, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That sounds good to me.  Early hours works if we leave by 11 AM.
> 
> The babies are 4 months old and late-night doesn't work for them quite yet.  She is trying to get them down by 9 PM.  Elizabeth would be fine going until late.  She is an energetic five-year-old.


Yes, it’s much easier having just two older adults to consider!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 7, 2022)

Sorry to hear about the heat. Places are getting hotter. I don't do well in humidity. I have never visited Florida past Spring Break for this reason.   We tend to go to Disneyland because it is closer and less unbearable humidity-wise all year round. Plus to cost of travel and time zone change in Florida is difficult from Calif.


----------



## rapmarks (May 7, 2022)

Going to spend my first summer in Florida. Hope I make it!


----------



## Rolltydr (May 7, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Going to spend my first summer in Florida. Hope I make it!


Ditto! Good luck to us both.


----------



## rapmarks (May 7, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Ditto! Good luck to us both.


We are a long way apart, I am south of fort myers, I wonder how different the temperatures and humidity are


----------



## Rolltydr (May 7, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> We are a long way apart, I am south of fort myers, I wonder how different the temperatures and humidity are


We hit 93 the last 3 days and it was pretty steamy. Fortunately, we’re at 88 today and it’s forecast to only be in the upper 70’s until late next week. I hope the forecasters are correct.


----------



## chapjim (May 7, 2022)

I just checked the 10-day forecast for Orlando on Weather.com.  We arrive at Bonnet Creek late Saturday, 5/14 and the forecast for that week looks like July!  We move over to Cocoa Beach on 5/22.  Looks like about ten degrees cooler there (low to mid 80s instead of low to mid 90s).

Just came in from shopping and the temp here in Fairfax County was 49.  And we've had almost non-stop rain for the last two or three days.  The DC metro area averages around 40 inches of rain per year but it happens with prolonged periods of rain that floods streams and rivers combined with periods of extreme drought.   Like the baseball player that bats .300 doesn't get 3 hits every 10 at bats.  He bats .220 for a while and .385 for a while.


----------



## Lydlady (May 7, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> We hit 93 the last 3 days and it was pretty steamy. Fortunately, we’re at 88 today and it’s forecast to only be in the upper 70’s until late next week. I hope the forecasters are correct.



I hope so too. We’re supposed to be in Orlando for a week starting tomorrow.


----------



## travelhacker (May 7, 2022)

We'll be at Boardwalk Villas for 14 nights. Reading the weather has me a bit concerned, but I think we have a good plan.

This will be our last visit for a long while (well at least 2 years). We decided to splurge and got 10 day park hopper plus tickets with Genie Plus. The plan is to open the parks and hopefully get 2ish lightning lanes in the morning and stay until around lunch time (and when it gets unbearably hot). We'll make the kids take naps or spend time at the pool, and then we'll head back at night. I'll try to line up 3ish lightning lanes for night, and then we'll close the park down. 

We'll get to Typhoon Lagoon a few times on the off days and do mini golf during our rest time. 

We're excited!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2022)

dang, we havent even gotten to the hot part of the year yet either!


----------



## moonstone (May 7, 2022)

We've been going to Florida, usually just St Augustine, often twice or 3 times a year, for over 45 years. We will not go between May 1st and about the 3rd week of October. It is much too hot for these Canadians during the summer months. We love April as it is warm, but not really hot, and the times we've been there it doesn't seem to rain much, just the usual short downpour in the afternoon. The times we've been down in October has been nice as well and there were really short lines at the theme parks which delighted our kids and grandkids.  

~Diane


----------



## silentg (May 8, 2022)

We have been full time Florida residents since 1987. Most summers we would take vacations up north for at least 2 weeks. We have a pool which we use daily and try to stay out of the heat mid day. It has become much more crowded here year round. Hydrate as much as possible and still enjoy living here. Today was hot but we had a nice breeze. I can tolerate heat much more than the cold.


----------



## Cornell (May 8, 2022)

My daughter transferring colleges to one in FL next year.  Can't wait for move-in in August after reading this.


----------



## Talent312 (May 8, 2022)

My strategy for dealing with Florida in the Summer...

(1) Early morning (7-11AM) - Get done what needs doing.
(2) Mid-day (Noon-4PM) - Stay inside or dip in the pool.
(3) Evening (5-10PM) - Go back out and do whatever suits.
.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 8, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> My strategy for dealing with Florida in the Summer...
> 
> (1) Early morning (7-11AM) - Get done what needs doing.
> (2) Mid-day (Noon-4PM) - Stay inside or dip in the pool.
> ...


This is going to be my strategy but I will probably decrease the hours for 1 and 3, and increase the hours for 2. 

Weather update from NE Florida: A cool front came through this afternoon and it was/is wonderful! The temp dropped from 88 in early afternoon to 75 by late afternoon with a cool breeze. Currently, it is 72 in St. Augustine. I actually came inside to the sunroom because the breeze coming off the lake was so cool.


----------



## rapmarks (May 8, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> My strategy for dealing with Florida in the Summer...
> 
> (1) Early morning (7-11AM) - Get done what needs doing.
> (2) Mid-day (Noon-4PM) - Stay inside or dip in the pool.
> ...


I am still hoping to play golf twice a week, but I may have to give it up


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 9, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I took my daughters to Disney and Universal last June and it was horrible. Orlando is inland and way too hot. I can handle hot weather. I am from Miami. But with global warming, it is getting hotter everywhere. My daughters only wanted to be in the pool. I was so disappointed because I thought this would be a dream trip for them but they could take it or leave it. We went to Disneyland in December and they did not like it either so it was not just the weather.
> 
> We just got back from Hawaii and they loved it on day 1 and said they never wanted to leave. So go figure! Kids are always a surprise. We are going to USVI in a few weeks. I actually love Florida and the Caribbean in June as long as I am on the water. The ocean in Hawaii is too cold for me. I wore a shortie to go in the ocean.  The girls loved Hawaii but they also thought the ocean was too cold. *So I bought them shorties too for USVI but I doubt they will need it*. When we go to Maui next April, for sure we will use our shorties. Even the ocean in Florida and the Caribbean is too cold for me from Nov-May. I like the ocean to be 80+ which means I need to suffer with the heat and humidity when I am not in the pool or ocean.


I'm always cold...but only use a very light weight wetsuit jacket when scuba diving. (We go in late Feb/early March.)   The water is amazing in the VI, I think they will be fine without the shorties.  But I'm a "better be safe than sorry" kinda person and I would bring them along.  We were there in July last year, all I wore was SPF 50 long sleeve shirt.  I found a zip up hoodie for snorkeling to protect the neck area from sunburn.  The hoodie does reduce peripheral vision.  Enjoy the VI, it's my favorite place to go!!

P.S.  IIRC the surface temp from my dive computer was 78° in March.


----------



## Lisa P (May 9, 2022)

Lydlady, your personal ID photo icon is  hilarious and  adorable!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 9, 2022)

Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig.  So glad to be back to low humidity.  It's warm in Denver today, but it feels so good.  

We go to Orlando again for a month in October-November.  Yeah, still we will experience some heat.


----------



## AnnaS (May 10, 2022)

Glad you are home safe!!!

We will be back in October too.  I don't mind some heat - enough to enjoy the pool


----------



## kanerf (May 10, 2022)

Leaving for WDW on Thursday.  Yup, it will be hot and with rain every afternoon, nice and humid as well.  I live in the NE and we really have not gotten out of Winter yet.  It was in the 70s a few days last week, but back in the 50-60s this week.


----------



## Luanne (May 10, 2022)

Cornell said:


> My daughter transferring colleges to one in FL next year.  Can't wait for move-in in August after reading this.


We moved our younger daughter into her dorm in Florida in August (years ago now).  It was miserable.  No one e to help.  No elevators.  So different from her sister's move in at Olympia, WA.  There is was cool, they had students helping to unload cars and they took everything up to her dorm room.  Nothing for me to do at all.  Perfect.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (May 10, 2022)

We've been in Orlando every month except August and September over the years.  IMO the best combination of weather and crowds (lack thereof) is Nov/Dec, minus the holiday weeks.  It also gets a little less crowded right after New Year's but you could have some cold-ish weather.  I'm from the mid-Atlantic so the heat/humidity doesn't usually bother me, but man that sun is oppressive in June/July, like it's physically pushing you.  

April is also a good month in years with an earlier Easter holiday.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (May 10, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig.  So glad to be back to low humidity.  It's warm in Denver today, but it feels so good.
> 
> We go to Orlando again for a month in October-November.  Yeah, still we will experience some heat.


I can't think of two more different urban climates in the U.S. than Denver and Orlando.  LOL


----------



## NiteMaire (May 10, 2022)

aamarquez8 said:


> So far we have been to WDW in Dec/Jan & Mar. Will be going in Oct. if you have been, how does it compare to Hawaii's high humidity season?


While we've been to Orlando in October, it was many years ago.  I believe Orlando is more humid, but it should be bearable in October.  As long as the trades are blowing in Hawaii, I'd take it over Orlando; actually, I'd take it over Orlando regardless   Then again, July and August 2019 were somewhat miserable on Oahu.  Temps in the 90s and no trades.  It wasn't so much the humidity as it was the heat without any wind. I grew up in SW Louisiana, 30 miles from the Gulf of Mexico so I used to be acclimated to heat/humidity.  I haven't lived in LA for nearly 30 years so I'm sure it would be a shock to me if I went back.


----------



## Talent312 (May 10, 2022)

Today in N. Florida, the low was 55 F and at 2PM. its 80 F.
The humidity is 34%. Quite nice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> While we've been to Orlando in October, it was many years ago.  I believe Orlando is more humid, but it should be bearable in October.  As long as the trades are blowing in Hawaii, I'd take it over Orlando; actually, I'd take it over Orlando regardless   Then again, July and August 2019 were somewhat miserable on Oahu.  Temps in the 90s and no trades.  It wasn't so much the humidity as it was the heat without any wind. I grew up in SW Louisiana, 30 miles from the Gulf of Mexico so I used to be acclimated to heat/humidity.  I haven't lived in LA for nearly 30 years so I'm sure it would be a shock to me if I went back.


We have been on Maui in August with no AC, and it's no picnic, that's for sure.  Hono Koa doesn't have AC.  It was miserable the year we went.  It was 2019, ironically.  It was a real heat wave.  But at least we could get in the car and drive around the island most days.  The nights were uncomfortable, even with the ceiling fans on high.  

Orlando is just too hot for us for most of the year.  It's partly because we go to enjoy the parks, so we are out in it all of the time.  If I had my choice, I wouldn't go past April or before early November.


----------



## rapmarks (May 10, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Today in N. Florida, the low was 55 F and at 2PM. its 80 F.
> The humidity is 34%. Quite nice.


Played 18 holes of golf and was quite comfortable


----------



## Lydlady (May 10, 2022)

We are here this week and the weather is nice. Looks like we made it between two hot weeks. But next time I will play it safe and go no later than April.


----------



## artringwald (May 10, 2022)

It was 50 degrees last week in Minnesota. Here's Thursday's forecast. I think we skipped spring.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2022)

Lydlady said:


> We are here this week and the weather is nice. Looks like we made it between two hot weeks. But next time I will play it safe and go no later than April.


We saw that it was going to be better this week.  Last week was brutal for us.  I am a big baby, though.


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sorry to hear about the heat. Places are getting hotter. I don't do well in humidity. I have never visited Florida past Spring Break for this reason.   We tend to go to Disneyland because it is closer and less unbearable humidity-wise all year round. Plus to cost of travel and time zone change in Florida is difficult from Calif.


The humidity in Orlando is brutal not to mention the heat. One year I was there during Christmas break and it was in the 80's on New Years Day. It felt weird and uncomfortable watching a football game(A bowl game) in that heat.
Another time I was there in early Sep and in the evening about 10PM  it was in the 80's and the humidity was stifling. My parents lived there in retirement  and they always mentioned the humidity. So the high humidity is always there.


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

artringwald said:


> It was 50 degrees last week in Minnesota. Here's Thursday's forecast. I think we skipped spring.
> 
> View attachment 54365


Same here in Northeast Ohio. I always kid people about Northeast Ohio climate. It has 2 seasons - winter and summer


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> My strategy for dealing with Florida in the Summer...
> 
> (1) Early morning (7-11AM) - Get done what needs doing.
> (2) Mid-day (Noon-4PM) - Stay inside or dip in the pool.
> ...


Yea - people go to mall to cool off


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 17, 2022)

artringwald said:


> It was 50 degrees last week in Minnesota. Here's Thursday's forecast. I think we skipped spring.


You guys had a long, rough winter. Especially northern Minnesota, where in some parts the winter snow was still struggling to melt. _In. May._


----------



## CO skier (May 17, 2022)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I can't think of two more different urban climates in the U.S. than Denver and Orlando.  LOL


Seattle, WA versus Denver, CO springs to mind.  Juneau, AK versus Denver, CO -- definitely.

I spend my summers on the Oregon coast, because the Oregon coast in summer is to Denver, CO what Denver, CO is to Orlando, FL.


----------



## dago (May 17, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you see an old lady sweating bullets, it is probably me.
> 
> We used to go early May and early October.  Both times are too hot for us.  Don't know if the weather is different (could be) or if we are less able to handle heat in our older ages.


Probably some of both but because of the older age. LOL. I know for me it was never a problem, but now even here in Ohio I find the humidity very uncomfortable.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2022)

dago said:


> Probably some of both but because of the older age. LOL. I know for me it was never a problem, but now even here in Ohio I find the humidity very uncomfortable.


Right?  My kids were looking at me like I was a freak or something (although our son does sweat a lot).


----------



## Inhislove (May 19, 2022)

Enjoy! We've been doing leisurely mornings, pool time, and lunch in the villa before heading to the parks with a packed dinner to stay until close.

Today there was a usual Florida downpour 6-7pm. After that, we about walked onto Thunder Mountain (posted 35 min), walked onto Pirates, walked onto Small World. At 9pm, we had a 10 minute wait for Peter Pan (posted 50 min) then a 10 minute wait for Mine Train during fireworks (posted 40 min), then space mountain and kids wanted to drive the cars. (My husband and I prefer the PeopleMover.) 

The last hour is so efficient!! (Don't tell the vloggers. I think it helps they focus on rope drop.)


----------

